# False Accusations



## Endgame (Nov 6, 2011)

My first post here, but I've been visiting for quite a while, almost a year. So, I thought it was high time that I take a moment and share with you my situation. 

Yep, I'm going through a divorce just like many of you here. Been experiencing many of the ups and downs, the pain and all that goes along with the break-up. My heart aches with all of you. Our divorce was filed just this past September, but I knew it was coming for quite a while, so I was basically prepared and have been strong enough to handle myself in a dignified manner for the most part.

However, my spouse, who was the one who filed a no-contest divorce and just wants to walk away from me and the three kids, has been spreading false accusations against me, and I'm at a loss of how to handle this. I truly want to take the high road here and not fall into some trap and end up fighting a battle to defend myself. 

Seeking some advice on how to handle this. Should I just keep my mouth shut and stay respectful, kind and polite and let my calm composure be an example to the contrary?

Thank you.


----------



## KNIFE IN THE HEART (Oct 20, 2011)

Who is listening to the rumours? Is there any truth in them?

If not, then I would say to keep being respectful and dignified. When people see you acting this way, they will not believe the rumours. It will end up making your h look foolish.

How do you know he started the rumours?


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

Your actions, not words will be what the people who truly matter will judge your character by.

Stay above the fray, it's beneath you.

If asked about the rumours speak the truth and do not bad mouth your ex.

This will pass
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Endgame (Nov 6, 2011)

Thank you for the quick response. 

I would have to say that most of the accusations have been shared with his family and directly at me, and a few posted online. I have had the greatest respect for his family throughout our 20 year marriage, but now they look at me with suspicion with all the negative comments he has made about me. 

When someone up and leaves a family to chase a woman half their age and wanting to start a new life, all I received from him were derogatory statements about myself, and he justified leaving to his family as I was never supportive, never loved him, just used and abused him for my own personal gain. Statements that are so far from the truth, it totally came out of left field. Never knew he thought of me in such a negative way, until the other woman came into the picture.


----------



## joe kidd (Feb 8, 2011)

He is just trying to justify his actions.


----------



## KNIFE IN THE HEART (Oct 20, 2011)

I agree with joe kidd. He probably didn't think that about you. He just grabbed onto those excuses to make himself feel better about what he knows is wrong.

His family is stuck in the middle. They know what you are like but they probably feel that they have to support him.

Keep your head held high. Think about when you have heard rumours about someone else. Did you look at their actions then decide whether the rumours were true? I think most people do that. 

Tough situation for you to be in. You are handling it well!


----------



## mr.rightaway (Apr 27, 2010)

You should do exactly what your divorce lawyer tells you to do.


----------

